# Help Needed Timing a Parker Bow!



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm not a dealer or an expert. Back when I had a super magnum 35 I called Parker and asked them. I don't remember the exact details, but something to do with one of the holes in the cam. CALL Parker, they were nice as pie to talk to. The only thing I could add is when all is said and done, with the limb bolts tightend all the way, it should hit the max lbs the limbs are marked for and the DL of the cam. You can tweek it a little for best flight by cam orientation and/or nock to rest height. But I would start with a call to Parker.


----------



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my cam at rest that may be of some help.

Thanks!


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

Solocam bows cannot get out of TIME..... no such thing. They do have a sweet spot though, where you get the most efficient cam performance. Depending mostly on draw length, you either can or cannot hit that spot. Your cam appears to be slightly under rotated, but thats just my opinion.


----------

